# Recipe for Can Crab Meat



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey,
I've got some can crab meat that I want to fix up.
They were left over from making hot peppers and crab meat.
What can I make out of the can crab meat?


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

get some shrimp and make shrimp and crabmeat gumbo. My wife made some last night and it was sooooo good.


----------



## BROWN (Jan 8, 2006)

Crabcakes


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

If you want good crab meat........go to Sam's Club. THey have fresh lump crab meat in 16 oz. containers and at a great price. I use it for stuffed flounder and my crab cakes.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

seafood enchiladas, yummmmmm


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

stuffed mushrooms


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

1 can of crab meat add 8 ounces of soft cheese. Philadelphia brand will work as others but it needs to be room temp and soft. Mix the crab and cheese, I like to add 4-6 drops of liquid smoke. Roll the mixture into a sausage shaped cheese log. Spread a nice layer of crushed pecans on a board and roll the cheese log coating the outside. Wrap in plastic wrap and refridgerate until cold and firm. Serve with crackers.


----------

